# Thanks Micah!



## Justin (Aug 14, 2013)

Micah is stepping down from his role as a moderator today, due to no longer having the time to continue his duties. Thanks for all your hard work over the years here.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 14, 2013)

aw. bye micah.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 14, 2013)

Bye Micah, or Comatose as I knew you by! 
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you Micah for all you have contributed to the site!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, Micah! I didn't really know you but you always seemed a respectable person. Wish you luck with your real life duties!


----------



## Solar (Aug 14, 2013)

Micah!! I'm gonna miss you as a moderator!! You helped me through some tough times, dude!!


----------



## Keenan (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your hard work as mod, Micah!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Bye Micah! You were a really great and funny mod.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for everything you've done here Micah, hope to at least see you lurk with us on occasion!


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the long hours for TBT! We look forward to you getting on every once and a while still.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll miss you Micah! Thanks for everything.


----------

